# Any foodstuffs to avoid during 2ww?



## Laroussi (Jul 3, 2004)

This may sound daft but I'm on day 8 of my 2ww and am having food cravings already. One of which being canned tuna.

When I mentioned to a friend about all my tuna consumption she was horrified and said that if I'm pg I shouldn't be eating it anyway. Is she right? First I've heard of it being dangerous!

And while I'm on the subject, is there maybe anything else I should be avoiding too?


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

When you're pregnant or planning to get pregnant, you shouldn't eat shark, swordfish or marlin. You should also limit the amount of tuna you eat to no more than two tuna steaks (weighing about 140g when cooked or 170g raw) or four medium-size cans of tuna a week (with a drained weight of about 140g per can). 

Laroussi

Just found this on the web!!!

Karen xxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.foodstandards.gov.uk/healthiereating/asktheexpert/pregnancy/fishpregnant

Check this out - it will answer a load of your questions on what to eat and what not to eat!!!

Hope it helps!

Love

Kxxx


----------



## Laroussi (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks sooooo much for that advice but you've really freaked me out now because believe it or not i had swordfish kebabs for dinner last night.

We NEVER eat the bloody stuff and DH bought it as a treat for me yesterday.

Some treat!


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Don't suppose a one off will do you any harm!!!! Don't fret over it! If we were all to analyse every little thing we ate well we wouldn't be eating anything at all! Seems like everything you would want to eat during pregnancy or ttc is bad for you or has some bad effect. Don't think our mum's or granny's had this problem when they were starting families or carrying us!

I was bad and had a couple of small glasses of red wine on Friday night! Needless to say I tortured myself all day on Saturday and felt soooooo guilty!

Take care of yourself - and good luck ... you are one day behind me!

Love

Karen xxx


----------

